# For RookieHudson



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As promised, here's a few pictures of my Northerns.


----------



## RookieHudson (Jan 12, 2014)

Me likey!! Those look great! I'm excited for one can't imagine having more than 1..


----------

